# scents NOT bothering the hedgie?



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

ok, so i'v read about people having to buy 'special soap' for their laundry because the smells bother the hedgehog or having to hand wash them separably.


I never really thought about it before because apparently my laundry soap doesn't seem to bother her. i wash her liners in with my laundry same as anything- fabric softener and all. 

Im not sure why it doesn't because she was never exposed to them at the breeders and than went directly to her cage with the soap washed liners but she never anointed with them or anything and never seem bothered in any way. 

but i know hedgehogs are super scent sensitive. so is this normal for her not to freak about? do other peoples hedgehogs have the same problem or lack of?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

My breeder said it's fine to use normal detergent, so that's what I've been doing. It doesn't bother Ellie at all. And, maybe now I should stick to a regular detergent, but I always buy whatever name brand is the cheapest at the time and run with that. Since having her I've used Tide + Downy. 

I wonder what everyone else's laundry regime is!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I think people aren't necessarily worried about the scent of normal detergent, it's more about the perfumes and dyes that can make a hedgie's already dry skin even worse. For instance, I usually just get the "free of perfume and dyes" type of detergent (I think it's Tide free and clear, or something of the sort). One time I tried to use a generic brand, and my girl's skin got very irritated and dry ; she was flaking everywhere! So I think it depends on the specific hedgehog, and what they're used to, as well as their skin and sensitivities. Oh, and I usually don't use any sort of softener or fabric sheets in the dryer, though one time, a dryer sheet accidentally got in with her fleece and stuff, and it didn't seem to bother her scent wise.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I use unscented because I was told the less smell the better. I am allergic to it though, weird, huh? I also try to take out our dryer bar as well but more often than not I forget. My hedgehogs never seem to have a problem.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I too use Tide free and clear and the unscented Downy fabric softener. I know some people have said don't use fabric softener, but I think it cuts down on the dry skin and static. Others say fabric softener interferes with the absorbancy of fleece, but I have not noticed any problems.

Some also do a final rinse with white vinegar. 
I think some hedgies are more sensitve to certain smells. I certainly wouldn't use that new "relaxing Tide" now that has a strong smell (I think it's stinky). 
Also depends on how much you use--my HE washer hardly takes any detergent at all and the fleece comes out almost dry.


----------

